# Hidden chlaydia testing at CRGW?



## Disco85 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has had the above test at CRGW or that has had the test elsewhere and been prescribed meds from CRGW?

Thanks

Disco


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi

I've had a negative test at CRGW - I'm curious why you use the word hidden - did they not tell you?  

LB xx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Most UK clinics do not agree with hidden c test as they think the standard UK tests are sufficient. The only person I am aware of who tests for it in UK is Dr Gorgy in London.

You can have it done cheaper by using Serum IVF clinic in Athens if you send off a sample of menstrual blood and I think they can prescribe and courier the meds to you also, there is a big thread dedicated to this in the immunes section with Agate as the moderator. I think Dr G using the same Athens laboratory as Serum, Locus Medicus.http://www.locus-medicus.gr/index.php/en/hiddenc-en

P x


----------



## Disco85 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I think I might give it a go - gotta be something preventing the little blighters from sticking!


----------



## Disco85 (Nov 1, 2011)

LottieBolottie said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had a negative test at CRGW - I'm curious why you use the word hidden - did they not tell you?
> 
> LB xx


Lottie - my swab was negative but looking at info on the forum there is the idea that you can have 'hidden' chlamydia which is in your uterus and therefore not detectable in your urine or swab test


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I never knew that!  ... you learn something new everyday L xx


----------

